# My very first sig



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Check it out, pretty pro huh?


***Edit my latest work added


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh snap! 

raise01:raise01:raise01:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Holy shit, where'd you get that picture of Lidell from?!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Is that for sale?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Is that for sale?


haha,if anybody wants a crappy paint sig its all thiers


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Can I use it?

Seriously?

EDIT - I think you said if anyone wants it, we can use it, so I will

Thanks man.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Can I use it?
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...


haha dude that is awsome, glad you liked it


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

check it ooot I made some more


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a newfound appreciation for art now.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

mmawrestler said:


> check it ooot I made some more


Hahaha, awesome! I love that Sexy one. :thumb02:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I think im gunna make a series of these, pretty soon ill be good at paint:thumb02:


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I think i set my bar higher this time.
I did a little tracing to make it look good.


----------

